# Mold on equipment?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Wash it? Mold/mildew will grow if it isn't dried properly prior to storage.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Wash it in hot water? I'd also use a disinfectant.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

douche it. for real. vinegar kills mold.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

What color is it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

I soaked it in hot water a few times, theyre brown dots on the gloves, for example.. its kindof disgusting..


----------

